# gopro fogging



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

When I bought mine I told the guy that I was taking it into the snow and he sold me a packet of anti fog strips that go inside the case to soak up any moisture that may get there. Mine hasnt fogged up once and I reuse the strips time and time again.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Anti-Fog Inserts - GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ya i know about those. i got mine for $200 from best but like 2 days ago and havent been able to by those, but they are on my list. thanks.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ive heard a piece of rice will do the same thing


----------



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

this stuff works on mirrors,cars,goggles,all lens plastic and glass

the military uses it all four branches. i think

C-Clear Anti Fog Lens Cleaner


----------



## sil3nt (Aug 30, 2010)

If this happens on the mountain just open the case and let the cold air in. Might take a few minutes. I had to do this every time I had the camera in my pocket. I took the camera out and placed the case on the snow like /\. Never had fogging after doing this but it is a pain.


----------



## crazyCoco (Aug 12, 2012)

sil3nt said:


> If this happens on the mountain just open the case and let the cold air in. Might take a few minutes. I had to do this every time I had the camera in my pocket. I took the camera out and placed the case on the snow like /\. Never had fogging after doing this but it is a pain.


Once the camera heats up again (just by normal operation), all the moisture thats inside the camera will try to "exit" again and it will stick to the housing and lens. There's no escape from having to use the anti-fog inserts. There are things you can do to minimize fogging (i.e. always keep the camera in the housing and closed) but it's not 100% proof to work, especially in cold weather where any moisture will quickly condensate.

Get the inserts and be happy. I refused to pay the 16 bucks inserts at gopro, but now there are some third-party brands that are exactly the same but less than half the price, check on ebay for "fogfree inserts"


----------

